# Help me spend my money



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I currently am at a crossroad, I don't know what to purchase with the 500$.

Here's my current line up;
1x Onkyo TX-SR876(Receiver)
1x Panasonic TH46PZ80U (TV)
1x Polk Audio CSi25 (Center Speaker)
2x Polk Audio R50 (Tower Speakers)
2x Sony SS-U4030 (Surround Speakers)
1x KLH E-12DBN (Subwoofer)
Acoustic Research 18 ga. Performance Series Speaker Wire
1x Phillips 24K Gold Subwoofer Cable
4x MonoPrice HDMI Cables
4x MonoPrice Component Cables
1x Phillips Optical cable
1x Fred Meyers Optical Cable
Philips DVD Player (Silver)
Xbox360 + HD-DVD player attachment
PS2 (Black Slim Edition)
Gamecube (Violet Colored)
SNES
N64 (Standard Black Edition)

So...I am not sure what to get. One thing I was considering getting was a PS3, so i could play some new games, and watch Blu Rays. On the other hand, i was thinking saving more money and getting the SVS Ultra.

But with all my equipment here, what ya think I should upgrade or add to my current line-up?


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

Do a nice diy sub and buy a playstation


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Since you already have an xbox and your current sub looking like the weak link in your system I would be looking seriously at the sub upgrade. The ultra would be amazing and knock your socks off, though, like Derek I am also partial to DIY.

If you do decide on the ps3 I would keep an eye out because you can pick up a ps3 for as cheap as $300 which would leave some change to start saving towards a sub.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd build or buy a better sub. You're missing out on a lot of low end with the KLH.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't do DIY. No equipment A, and B im in an apartment, so it makes it hard to do it with such limited space.

I would have to save for a couple more months for a sub.


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

How much sub are you looking for. I think Kevin Haskins from DIY cable has a nice 10" HSU sub for sale on the classifieds. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/exodus-audio/18680-hsu-stf-2-sale.html . He is a stand up guy and does a ton of work with the DIY crowd. 

What about a quasi DIY setup. You can buy an amp, sub and premade cabinet for a better price than whole subs and save a little money or spend the same money and get a little better performance. 
Deep surplus has clearance cabinets for around 88 plus shipping:
http://www.deepsurplus.com/Speaker-...-Sub-Woofer-Cabinets-For-DIY-Speaker-Building

Get a 500w amp from o-audio 230:
http://www.oaudio.com/500W_SUBAMP.html

And a shiva-x driver for 182+ shipping
http://www.diycable.com/main/produc...s_id=653&Cid=8f44493a6aee95b93f22dbdfc666f2e9

You would have to be sure and pick a box to match the shiva. But in that case you have a near 500 sealed sub that will blow any 500 sealed sub away and that looks nice. Plus if you are in an apartment I'm guessing the living room area is fairly small so you will pick up some decent room gain to make up for the low end bass a sealed sub lacks. You may need to get a few 1x6 boards to make a tiny box for a plate amp to sit in instead of cutting a hole in the sub box. But home depot can cut the wood to length before you leave. All you need is some screws and/or wood glue and spray paint for it . 

It isn't a 15 cf ported box 18" sub that many will say is the way to go for home theater. But for a tight budget and small area it is a great combo.


----------

